# Discover a Galaxy with a Telephoto Lens



## KmH (Aug 25, 2016)

An array of 24 (soon to be 50) Canon telephoto lenses they call _Dragonfly_.

A related article, that led me to the Dragonfly article:
A new class of galaxy has been discovered, one made almost entirely of dark matter


----------



## Mardon (Aug 26, 2016)

I have always been interested in Astrophotography. Interesting that it's found through nature lenses


----------

